# Easton is now in the Third World



## big eejit (May 22, 2011)

Says Nick Griffin on his Twitter a/c. What a charmer.

16 May 





nickgriffinmep   Nick Griffin MEP                                               

       In Bristol for first of 4 meetings this week. Came via beautiful Wye valley, then Easton, once part of a fine . . .English city but now in the Third World. Shocking contrast.


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2011)

Who gives a fuck what he says?


----------



## big eejit (May 22, 2011)

I think it's useful to look under the rock every now and then. Just as a reminder what's crawling under there.


----------



## embree (May 23, 2011)

Not very far removed from what many people I see on local message boards say about the Stapleton Road. Euphemism for 'OMG there's loads of darkies there'


----------



## teccuk (May 23, 2011)

Nick Griffin is a wanker - shock.

Bleh such hate filled petty man.

I do remember my first view of Bristol was the Easton form the M32 Flyover when i lived in Taunton... i thought "shit, never living here". Moved to Easton within 3 months


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2011)

There are parts of it I wouldn't chose to live in, and I don't like walking around late at night.


----------



## embree (May 23, 2011)

That's a separate issue though. I don't think the comments I'm on about, nor Griffin's, are primarily motivated by concerns for poverty or safety per se.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2011)

teccuk said:


> Nick Griffin is a wanker - shock.
> 
> Bleh such hate filled petty man.



Presumably if he didn't have a cushy job in Brussels, he would be doing conveyancing and wills - so a glorified estate agent.


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2011)

embree said:


> That's a separate issue though. I don't think the comments I'm on about, nor Griffin's, are primarily motivated by concerns for poverty or safety per se.


 
I totally agree. I would have elaborated some more but I was typing on my phone and it took me 10 mins to type that as it was.


----------



## embree (May 23, 2011)

Nah, fair enough


----------



## Geri (May 24, 2011)

Shame we didn't have advance warning of his visit though.


----------

